# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lỗi Windows >  Cứu! Không active được key bản quyền Win7 Ultimate.

## metoodiep247

số là trước đây mình có mua key win7 trên mạng ở diễn đàn vn-zoom bán. mình sử dụng và active bình thường, nhưng trong quá trình sử dụng thì hay phá phách và cài đặt lung tung nên dẫn tới tình trạng phải cài lại hoàn toàn win (không sử dụng lệnh repair được, sử dụng hoài mà nó chỉ hiện màn hình đen thui + nhiễm virus nặng [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img])). mọi lần trước sau khi cài đặt lại win thì active bình thường, nhưng lần này thì khi mình active key nó lại hiện lên dòng chữ "the product key you typed has been blocked from use by microsoft". mình cài và active mới có 4-5 lần gì chớ mấy [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img], chả lẽ vì thế mà nó block a? (ôi, 250k của tui [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]().
không biết vấn đề ở chỗ đó hay là ở chỗ mình cài 2 win chỉ win7 có bản quyền còn xp thì không hén?
nếu thế thì hồi trước vẫn vậy mà có sao đâu? ôi nhức cái đầu.:wacko:.
(cảm ơn mọi người trước, và cảm ơn cả những ai đã từng giúp mình trong việc cài đặt lại win7 khi cài đặt 2 win cùng lúc trước kia, xin lỗi vì không ấn thanks, hì :wub[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## giantapta

bạn thử với cái này nhé, nó active mọi thằng win7 và update ngon lành, mình vẫn update thường xuyên (lưu ý nếu máy bạn là con samsung thì cái này chịu còn lại nó chén mọi loại máy)
http://www.mediafire.com/?ci4ad1wa1cxcheh
bạn khởi động chọn active cho bản win bạn cài làm vài hướng dẫn đơn giản nữa và ngồi update
ngoài ra bạn cũng có thể dùng 
http://www.mediafire.com/?aqw024j8ey9
và
http://www.mediafire.com/?m9iuts8tdgkfvoe

có quá nhiều lựa chọn để chúng ta không phải mất tiền cho những người vốn luôn giàu có hơn chúng ta 
chúc thành công

----------


## hungosp

cảm ơn fmnghuy nhiều, mình đã active được rồi, nhưng không biết là trong bao lâu đây, nhưng tạm thời cứ thế đã [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img], qua kì thi rồi tính tiếp [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img])

----------

